# Personality test



## TripleXBullies (Sep 7, 2017)

I was wondering if there are personality traits that lead a person one way or another with regards to religion or lack there of. 

I was hoping that some of the first two As would take this and post their result.

I am ESTJ-A The Executive. I've taken this before without really reading much in to it. I was asked to do it earlier this week for work. Don't forget that I considered myself one of the first two As forthe majority of my adult life. The description of this personality fits me pretty well for the most part. 

https://www.16personalities.com/


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 7, 2017)

INTJ here


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 7, 2017)

I took it about two years ago. I was an ENTP.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 7, 2017)

Entp-a(Debater)

ESTP-A for me last time. (ENTREPRENEUR)

Some of the estp-a is still accurate but the ENTP-A had more


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2017)

Logician (INTP-a.) I don't know which of the A's I am, if any.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 7, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Entp-a(Debater)



the baiter


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 7, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Logician (INTP-a.) I don't know which of the A's I am, if any.



Same here, I got INTP-T, not sure about the turbulent


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 7, 2017)

Virtuoso (ISTP-A) here.
Reading the results was very interesting. Had me pretty much nailed.
So just to make sure they weren't making broad generalizations that would fit just about anybody, I took the test a second time, this time skewing my answers noticeably. The second result came back as a "Protagonist". The verbage following that describes someone who I am definitely not.
So I was moderately impressed with the test's accuracy.

I don't know which of the A's I am either. Probably a God-fearing agnostic. If there could be such a thing.

I feel like my (fine and dandy) wife might connect a few more dots if I let her read my results...

Thanks for posting, XXX.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 7, 2017)

Does anyone know what the letters mean?
Headed back to that website to see if I can find out...


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 7, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Does anyone know what the letters mean?
> Headed back to that website to see if I can find out...



Look on the ends. I = introvert E= Extrovert etc.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 7, 2017)

T stands for Thinking... it looks like we all have that one the same, which is the part that I expected. As opposed to being the F for feeling. I think in most cases, Thinking is along the line of FACTS...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 7, 2017)

ENTJ -A/-T 

The results page described me pretty well.


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 7, 2017)

Istj-a


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Does anyone know what the letters mean?
> Headed back to that website to see if I can find out...



Best I can tell, mine meant that I was an alpha-male aggressive introvert who doesn't like to plan things.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 7, 2017)

welderguy said:


> the baiter



Master......well, you know.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm a purple unicorn....................


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 7, 2017)

LOGISTICIAN PERSONALITY here.  I'm annoyed by endless debates... LOL  I'm an extrovert that likes to plan things and stick to the plan! Unless all hades breaks out.... in which case the old viking guts is ok.


Love God with all I got, good, bad and ugly.

 The profile is pretty much me.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 7, 2017)

welderguy said:


> the baiter



Welder was the first one to fail the test.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 7, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Welder was the first one to fail the test.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2017)

ESTJ-A here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 7, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Virtuoso (ISTP-A) here.
> Reading the results was very interesting. Had me pretty much nailed.
> So just to make sure they weren't making broad generalizations that would fit just about anybody, I took the test a second time, this time skewing my answers noticeably. The second result came back as a "Protagonist". The verbage following that describes someone who I am definitely not.
> So I was moderately impressed with the test's accuracy.
> ...




mine too.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 7, 2017)

ENTJ-A

I can't say I thought it explained me very well though.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 7, 2017)

ESTP-T- entrepreneur


----------



## welderguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I would imagine our personality traits would constantly be changing if we are being sanctified in Christ.
I'm thinking you'd get two totally different test results if you did a before/after of Paul's conversion.
Or Mary Magdalene, or the Legion, or the thief on the cross...

...or even tripleX..


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 8, 2017)

I would also think it would change as we age. Even the mood you were in when you took it or the events of your life at the time could effect the outcome. 

Like if you had just got beat up by your wife and slammed by your boss, one might not feel as assertive as the week before.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 8, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I would imagine our personality traits would constantly be changing if we are being sanctified in Christ.
> I'm thinking you'd get two totally different test results if you did a before/after of Paul's conversion.
> Or Mary Magdalene, or the Legion, or the thief on the cross...
> 
> ...or even tripleX..


"I would imagine...."
Admitting it is the first step.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 8, 2017)

bullethead said:


> "I would imagine...."
> Admitting it is the first step.



figure of speech


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 8, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I would imagine our personality traits would constantly be changing if we are being sanctified in Christ.
> I'm thinking you'd get two totally different test results if you did a before/after of Paul's conversion.
> Or Mary Magdalene, or the Legion, or the thief on the cross...
> 
> ...or even tripleX..



I feel like the description has fit me for a long time. From before my re-conversion. Probably from before my de-conversion as well. That was 13 years ago though so I may be wrong about the de.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2017)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090304160400.htm


http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/268713


----------



## welderguy (Sep 9, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090304160400.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/268713



Amen!
I'm glad scientists are finally catching up to what Isaiah knew thousands of years ago. 

Isaiah 26:3
3 Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Amen!
> I'm glad scientists are finally catching up to what Isaiah knew thousands of years ago.
> 
> Isaiah 26:3
> 3 Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.



Didn't read the whole thing, didja?

_Toronto University released a statement on the study.

""Obviously, anxiety can be negative because if you have too much, you're paralyzed with fear," he says. "However, it also serves a very useful function in that it alerts us when we're making mistakes. If you don't experience anxiety when you make an error, what impetus do you have to change or improve your behaviour so you don't make the same mistakes again and again?" "_

Most failed suicide bombers said they felt a calm like "nothing else" right before they thought they were gonna blow themselves up.  What else has the power to make someone feel that way?


----------



## welderguy (Sep 9, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Didn't read the whole thing, didja?
> 
> _Toronto University released a statement on the study.
> 
> ...



Can't speak for a nut job suicide bomber, but I know from experience that the same One who keeps me at peace is the same One Who takes care of me and guides me.

I'm like the little boy who doesn't worry too much about crossing the busy intersection as long as Daddy has hold of my hand. If he were to let go, then there would be anxiety.

My Father promised He would never leave me nor forsake me.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 9, 2017)

Now = Logistician (ISTJ-A)

Then = INTJ-A (The Architect) 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844359

I went from imaginative to fact-minded in two years.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2017)

gemcgrew said:


> Now = Logistician (ISTJ-A)
> 
> Then = INTJ-A (The Architect)
> 
> ...



Ooooh...

I should take it again.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Can't speak for a nut job suicide bomber, but I know from experience that the same One who keeps me at peace is the same One Who takes care of me and guides me.



Then take the bomber's word for it  like I take yours.  He had an experience that I will probably never have, a moment of glorious divinity.  Untold peace that, as you've said yourself, I and those like me; The Vessels of Wrath will never experience.  You understand the suicide bomber better than I do.



welderguy said:


> I'm like the little boy who doesn't worry too much about crossing the busy intersection as long as Daddy has hold of my hand. If he were to let go, then there would be anxiety.
> 
> My Father promised He would never leave me nor forsake me.



And when He tells you how to vote you have the peace of mind of.....a suicide bomber.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 9, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Then take the bomber's word for it  like I take yours.  He had an experience that I will probably never have, a moment of glorious divinity.  Untold peace that, as you've said yourself, I and those like me; The Vessels of Wrath will never experience.  You understand the suicide bomber better than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> And when He tells you how to vote you have the peace of mind of.....a suicide bomber.



You do not take my word for anything. You question all of it. Do you not?


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2017)

welderguy said:


> You do not take my word for anything. You question all of it. Do you not?



Now you get it. You don't believe the bomber, the bomber doesn't believe you,  and I don't believe you or the bomber all for the exact same reasons.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 9, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Now you get it. You don't believe the bomber, the bomber doesn't believe you,  and I don't believe you or the bomber all for the the exact same reasons.



And none can believe Jesus is the Son of God without a divine work of grace on each.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 10, 2017)

welderguy said:


> And none can believe Jesus is the Son of God without a divine work of grace on each.




In other words: Allahu akbar


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> In other words: Allahu akbar



That's different.


----------



## Israel (Sep 10, 2017)

Proxy battles.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 10, 2017)

Israel said:


> Proxy battles.



Why would the Gods need to defend themselves when they have us to do it for them?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 10, 2017)

I think... that it has less to do with personality and more to do with surrounding culture. Not sure if that's the best choice of words? My point, if you adopt a child from a muslim country and raise him from an infant in a Christian home, then he would likely be a Christian..... and vise versa. I hope I understood the OP correctly?


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 10, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I think... that it has less to do with personality and more to do with surrounding culture. Not sure if that's the best choice of words? My point, if you adopt a child from a muslim country and raise him from an infant in a Christian home, then he would likely be a Christian..... and vise versa. I hope I understood the OP correctly?




Nature Vs. Nurture.

Turns out it's a fair mix of both.  See: "Twin Studies nature vs. nurture".

https://www.livescience.com/47288-twin-study-importance-of-genetics.html

http://www.medicaldaily.com/nature-...dy-proves-it-takes-two-determine-human-334686

https://www.today.com/health/effect-nature-vs-nurture-twins-america-t27946

http://www.npr.org/2007/10/25/15629096/identical-strangers-explore-nature-vs-nurture

I heard about a study where they found out that the older the twins got, the more alike they were, despite being separated.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 13, 2017)

ESTP-A Entrepreneur. The first 'A'.


----------

